# Interested in a HO alternator for my car



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I have a 1991 volkswagen Jetta, 1.8L gas

The current alternator I have is a 90 amp bosch.

The largest one I can buy online is 130 amps and I have LOOKED EVERYWHERE.

I emailed a bunch of places, like mechman and such. Mechman said they could make me a 270amp for $600 + shipping.

Any chance. Anyone here knows of a place I can message for one. Or can anyone here build one?


----------



## captivahach (Aug 18, 2010)

Starters, Alternators and more for Cars, Trucks, Tractors and ATVs
Try these guys but call them they upgrade if they can


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Nations Starter & Alternator makes good stuff. I called, very helpful but they never called me back. Oh well, found another solution while I was waiting.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Try Mike Singer


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

thank you guys for the suggestions!
keep 'em coming!


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

So far I found 3 options

Mechman - 270A @ $599 + shipping
Iraggi - 260A @ $519
Michael Singer @ 200A @ $389 for everything

I asked michael if he could make it any bigger. I am looking for the largest available.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Not if you want the alternator to stay a direct bolt on unit. In the event anyone else has told you they can get more then it is more then likely false (not true output). Just like how some companies give you PEAK power on an amplifier. The numbers I am giving you are true output of the alt with everything upgraded and tested on my bench at standard charge voltage (14.4V)
-Mike


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Mechman- That’s the best unit we can fit in your application.
Yes, it is a direct bolt-in.



Me- Ok. Sounds cool. It would just be a direct bolt-in? Is there anyway you guys can make a bigger one?



Mechman- We adapt a large diameter housing to fit your car.



Me- What would the conversion be?


Mechman- We can build a 270a unit for your car. $599 + shipping. Adjustable voltage, bolt-in conversion with our 2-year warranty.
>


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

That would make sense now then. My guess is they are offering you a different case for your vehicle that mounts the same. If you can send pictures that would be great. I will research the other models for the VWs and see if there is a bigger case I can use that has a larger stator.
-mike


----------



## CustomAddictions (Oct 13, 2011)

race proven built me one for my old truck. 300 amps. give them a look.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

You could try Quality Power Auto. Just buy a used alternator (even if not working) and ask them to upgrade it to the max "possible" amperage... 
Did not need much so I had my 90A max alternator upgraded to do 110A @ idle and 160A-170A max. 

Kelvin


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> You could try Quality Power Auto. Just buy a used alternator (even if not working) and ask them to upgrade it to the max "possible" amperage...
> Did not need much so I had my 90A max alternator upgraded to do 110A @ idle and 160A-170A max.
> 
> Kelvin


That maximum my alternator case can do without the danger of overheating is 200amps.

So I have been emailing people looking for a large case conversion.


----------



## anyfive (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you looked into DC Power engineering at all? '91 Jetta isn't listed on their site, but they have the '93 1.8L on there and it may be worth giving them a call to see if that would work.

I'm very pleased with mine. Did take them awhile to get it to me though...


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

anyfive said:


> Have you looked into DC Power engineering at all? '91 Jetta isn't listed on their site, but they have the '93 1.8L on there and it may be worth giving them a call to see if that would work.
> 
> I'm very pleased with mine. Did take them awhile to get it to me though...


I've gotten this all figured out about a month ago.

I bought some pullies and brackets off of the 2.0 MK3 jetta. Put them on my MK2. THen bought a water pump pulley off of a Vr6 engine. And put that on my water pump.

SO now my water pump, alternator and crankshaft all run off of a 6 ribbed belt instead of before which was a Vbelt. I ditch my A/C condenser. 

And I am buying a 380 amp iraggi alternator. And am going to have a friend who is a CNC programer. Make me brakets or whatever I need to mount it in place of the stock 90 amp.

I have been doing the head on the car which set me back in terms of money. I am getting the head back monday and the car should be done within a week after that.

I am still deciding on either 1 18 or 2.


----------

